# Vega has an earth?



## Incognito (Dec 1, 2003)

The field of exo-solar planets continues to bring fascinating information to us:

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/sci/tech/3251382.stm

excerpt:



> *Astronomers say they have evidence for Earth-like planets orbiting a nearby star, making it more like our own Solar System than any yet discovered. *
> 
> *The star, Vega, is one of the brightest in the sky, only 25 light years away.
> 
> ...


----------



## Kassad (Sep 24, 2004)

So the closest exoplanet is orbiting around Vega?


----------



## Brian G Turner (Sep 25, 2004)

I'm sure there will be others closer. 

 I'd actually wager that there's at least one planet in the Centauri system.


----------



## Kassad (Sep 25, 2004)

Ok. So if nothing was found around Proxima or Alpha centauri for instance, it can mean of course that there's nothing there or that every planets are on the wrong side of these stars and we're unlucky or that their mass are too small, and we're lucky


----------



## Brian G Turner (Sep 25, 2004)

Unless the planets are pretty big, we wouldn't have a hope of detecting it. The majority of discovered extrasolar planets have been massive Jupiters.


----------



## Kassad (Sep 26, 2004)

Yes I know that Brian. What I was saying is that us terrans are kinda more interested in small planets  , so there's still hope finding some around neighboring stars when new detection methods will be available.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Sep 26, 2004)

No problem - was making a general point as much as anything. 

 But that's very right of you -we can easily miss so much, even in our own backyard. Space is a big place.


----------



## PERCON (May 18, 2005)

Space is a huge place, I don't think sitting on our rock will achieve anything though. Telescopes are great powerful 'viewing' apparatus. Until we're up and on other planets, that's when we've truely discovered somewhere new. _
"Curiosity killed the cat and I am curious enough to search for answers my whole life, death is only the beginning to the answer." - PERCON

PERCON_


----------

